# DVD-Brenner



## Johannes Postler (27. Februar 2002)

Hallo leute!

Ich habe folgendes problem:
Auf diesem rechner ist ein DVD-Brenner(Panasonic LF-D 103) installiert. Ich speichere darauf Fotos, die mit einer Digitalkamera aufgenommen wurden(*.jpg). Seit neuestem erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich versuche eine datei auf die DVD zu verschieben:
<dateiname> konnte nicht kopiert werden. Das Verzeichnis oder die Datei konnte nicht erstellt werden.

Was soll ich machen?????????????????

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## silence (6. März 2002)

1.Ist 'n leerer DVD Rohling eingelegt?  
2.Schreibschutzrechte etc überprüfen...
3.Neue Treiber saugen
4.Ordentliche Software benutzen


----------



## Maniacy (7. März 2002)

*Betriebssystem?*

Welches Betriebssystem hast du?

Wenn du Windows hast, würd ich den Fehler schnellstens beheben und mir was richtiges holen! Befehl zum beheben des Fehlers "Windows":
"format c:" --> http://www.suse.de

Ansonsten:
Brenner & Treiber deinstalliern und einfach nochmal neu reinpacken.
funzt dann meistens

MfG
Maniacy


----------

